# What Does the IBCC Provisional Certificate Tell You?



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

I am in the process of getting my final certificate for IBCC after they gave me the one that is only valid for 3 months, my marks were out of 1100 so I am wondering what does this tell me are these a combination of my FSc and Matric marks and to what percentage? In other words what is the difference in between these marks and what will be on my final certificate?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

sorry i don't have an answer to ur question but i have a question to ask u...since u already got ur equivlencey i was wondering did u take any Ap courses in high school which were used in ur equivalency as well? if yes, then how did u send your official Ap score report to ibcc cuz they don't have a 4 digit code or anything???


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

I have no idea sorry no idea about AP courses I never took those


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

The out of 1100 marks are your FSC marks.

I really cant understand what you were asking in your question sorry :/


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Thats exactly what I was hoping for thanks for telling me


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok cool!


----------

